# Läuse auf Passiflora



## Tiffi (3. Feb. 2009)

Im Winterqartier gedeihen alle möglichen Viecher deutlich besser als die Pflanzen.

Wir haben uns so einiges unter dem Mikroskop angesehen und eine Aufnahme möchte ich Euch zeigen.
Wobei ich um Verständnis für die Qualität bitte, diese Kamera ist halt kein Topmodell.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Dodi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Läuse auf Passiflora*

Hallo Barbara,

ist schon erstaunlich, was man beim näheren Hinsehen, insbesondere durchs Mikroskop so entdecken kann.

Hoffen wir, dass bei diesem kalten Winter viel Ungeziefer im Garten selbst abgestorben ist. :beeten


----------



## Tiffi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Läuse auf Passiflora*

Hallo Dodi,

Dein Wunsch wird kaum in Erfüllung gehen, da die Insekten sich gegen Kälte zu schützen wissen. 

Hilfreich wäre es in dieser Beziehung, wenn der Winter lange dauern würde, dann gäbe es wenigstens eine Generation weniger. Aber wer will schon einen langen Winter? Ich jedenfalls nicht  .

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## rut49 (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Läuse auf Passiflora*

Hallo, Dodi,
Dein Wunsch wird sich wohl nicht erfüllen.
Im TV war neulich ein Bericht. Alle Experten waren sich einig, daß Mücken & Co. aus der Eiszeit stammen und gegen Kälte resistent sind. (Nur bei Blattläusen ist es etwas anderes)  __ Zecken sind die "Überlebenskünstler" , die haben einen eingebauten Frostschutz und vermehren sich am stärksten, wenn es richtig kalt ist!
Nicht so tolle Aussichten, oder?
Alle, die es bezweifeln: ich weiß, das heute nicht der 1.April ist.
liebe Grüße und einen schönen Tag  Regina


----------

